# Having a bad week?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

for the love of all things green, will my day go right? Last night two unrelated incidents involving beloved aquatic pets and today makes me wonder if I should not just curl back up on the sofa and go to sleep. 

Stressed out of my mind from last night, I didn't sleep. I got maybe 2 or 3 hours in the morning and a breif nap this afternoon... Naps are dangerous it seems. 

I get a wild hair up my aft to make some popcorn...(how can that go wrong?) I don't have a microwave, so I use an Air popper. 

I set the popper up as I do normally and then put the glass bowl on the stove as I do normally. I don't have much space so tihs is how it is done. It's all set up to go and I turn it on. 

look at the pop corn maker.. and I turn it on. 

I come here look in the forum then go back to the kitchen. WTF?! the stove is on. I turn it off... but the element is already red under a glass bowl. I am errr.. uhhh... lift the bowl off the direct heat and hold it. Popcorn is flying in all directions. it finishes I turn it off then put the bowl down. 

KABOOM! the bowl shatteres showering glass and popcorn everywhere. I got a cut and several small scratches 0n my leg. I am bare foot in the middle of it all when the damn bird decides to crawl off his nest and check out the commotion. 

Bird, go away
bird, F-off.
Bird you mouse balls need you.
I pick my way across the floor and brush the glass shards off my feet. Grab chase and toss him in the bathroom. 

I still have to clean it up, I dread this.....

Will someone please put me down? 

I should have known. it's the 10th.... that's my unlucky number.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Crappy day! Sorry to hear...I hope things are looking up now........

I have days like that sometimes, so I know what it's like to want to just curl up and sleep until tomorrow.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

woah, that really sucks sunstar, i hope you didn't get any major glass cuts, or have any glass embedded in your skin, that would be awful! I have some steel fragments in my hands, but I think they've grown out now :\ take another nap! I wanted to do that all day today!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Really sorry ! hope it passes fast!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I forgot to add yesterday I forgot my pursre thing and had to go back to the mall to get it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, I thought I was having a crappy day. All three of the experiments I did today screwed up and will probably not work this week, wasting my week.

That and I got home to find $100 of frags dying or completely dead too. This is a crappy day.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ugh
sorry to hear Ameekplec. Hope your frags get better. What went wrong?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

gawd damn sunstar...that's rotten. time to take a personal health day and play sim city instead of going to work. then you can build little effigies of the things that tick you off (work, school) and continuously demolish them with meteor strikes and tornadoes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They came in infested with parasites (2 kinds  ) that are notoriously destructive and difficult to get rid of if they get into your tank.

Part of the treatment regimen was too much for the already weakened frags, so they died.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

are they those nudist eating monothings? or the monothing eating nudists.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol nudists


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow you guys! I am sorry for the bad times! 

Sunstar I hope you are okay! LOL the bird... I love the pigeon. 

I have shattered glass cookware before as well.. bloody scary.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Something popped while I was cooking just now and I practically lept out of my skin.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Sunday I did a water change with the python vacuum going straight to the sink. I was doing the laundry at the same time, and the water output goes to the same sink.

Went down to the basement after minutes to check out my other fish, and noticed the ceiling pouring water. Went up to see 3" of water on the ground and realized that a dishwashing glove fell into the sink and flooded it almost immediately.

The water pouring from the ceiling was half detergent water and dirt from going through the air vents...on top of that it was coincidentally pouring directly into the sump for my tank downstairs.........did a 75% water change, and 50% changes everyday since.....one of my 2" white sociofli juvies died...seems okay otherwise. The carpet is sticky now.

edit: Ah. and this took place right after my almost daily discussion with the gf about how much time and money I waste on "they're just fish".


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds like a bad fish week.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

OH man, sorry to hear all these things. I hope it's not catching. Eek .... knock on wood, cross my fingers and throw some salts and rice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh cripes, I accidently squished a baby platy while water changing today... I am not having a good fish week at all.


----------

